

It’s our own fault… Deal with it. - Hyrum_Graff
http://www.battle-school.co.uk/Blog/2013/06/08/its-our-own-fault-deal-with-it/

======
wittysense
I shewd EFF's link to an English major. He responded, "Come now, they've been
spying on us for years."

The big news is that in rationalizing it we will develop a schism across the
class line. Many of us are so poor, unlike the ranks of the increasing elite,
that we'd gladly sell our privacy for coin to eat.

Build the money machine faster. How else are we to build gittip for the
homeless without anonymous coin ?

The worst case example is where freedom of privacy paradoxically conflicts
with liberty from privacy (law), involving Twitter accounts like
@NeedADebitCard.

I'm sure most senators simply react to such peculiar "rational economic
behavior". Is it altruistic ? Is it a hoax ? Is it a honeypot ? Is it stupid ?
How do you build a political-economy around this? Around communities that can
print most of their toys at a local "3DPrintBox" ? And international mobile
targeting hackers ?

